# Issue with installing gcc from ports in FreeBSD 10.0



## anti (Feb 18, 2014)

When I try to install gcc I end up with the following:

```
root@:/usr/ports/lang # cd gcc49
root@:/usr/ports/lang/gcc49 # make install
===> Building/installing dialog4ports as it is required for the config dialog
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.5_2
===>   dialog4ports-0.1.5_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/sbin/pkg in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
=> pkg-1.2.4.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://files.etoilebsd.net/pkg/pkg-1.2.4.tar.xz
```
It freezes with:

```
=> Attempting to fetch http://files.etoilebsd.net/pkg/pkg-1.2.4.tar.xz
```

I am using FreeBSD 10.0.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 18, 2014)

Update your ports tree. The current version of ports-mgmt/pkg is 1.2.6. Your installation is attempting to fetch version 1.2.4, which is old.


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2014)

I tried to update but I got:

```
root@:~ # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Tue Feb 18 00:07:21 UTC 2014:
fetch: transfer timed out
```


----------



## trh411 (Feb 18, 2014)

I would wait awhile and try again. You can do a `portsnap fetch update` in one command.


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2014)

It always shows:

```
fetch: transfer timed out
```


----------



## trh411 (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't have any experience using the EU mirrors for portsnap(8). Does it always try to fetch from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org?

Just found this: take a look at the second post in portsnap timeout from @DutchDaemon and follow his advice.


----------



## anti (Feb 19, 2014)

I tried to reach http://ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org/, http://portsnap.freebsd.org/ and http://portsnap1.freebsd.org/ but I can't!
I can not ping them and the browser always shows:


> 404 - Not Found


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

It might be a local problem:

```
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Thu Jan 30 21:12:40 CET 2014 to Wed Feb 19 09:54:47 CET 2014.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 4 metadata files... done.
Fetching 24684 patches.
(24684/24684) 100.00%  done.
done.
```


----------



## anti (Feb 19, 2014)

I have reinstalled FreeBSD 10.0 multiple times with no benefit, finally I have decided returning back to FreeBSD 9.2 which works fine.
Difficult life without gcc & pkg in FreeBSD 10.


----------

